# 5 Vegas Gold Maduro 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Cigar Review - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro is almost as good as gold



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*5 Vegas Gold Maduro 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Cigar Review - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro is almost as good as gold*

Overall I was impressed with the easy draw and slow/cool burn. I had a Toro. Good even woodsy/spicy flavor throughout with a light coffee flavor at...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Maduro 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Cigar Review - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro is almost as good as gold


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

From the very first cigar I bought of this I was sold and still keep a box around. There have been a lot of posts on this cigar and that it never held the hype...I politely disagree and enjoy this cigar. A great cigar for the money and I get these on CBID for a very good price.


----------

